# New Python enclosure



## snakegirlie (Mar 29, 2016)

Over the weekend I purchased a new home for my 2 jags. 
This is my first time keeping snakes outside. When would be a good time to stop feeding them before winter and when would I start feeding them again after winter. I live in south East Queensland. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 29, 2016)

Maybe the jags might 'chill' outside:lol:

For jungle jags (they look like jungle jags) I would have a bit of supplementary heating (just a single ceramic bulb or heat mat with hide on top) but that's JMo


----------



## Burgo89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Very nice enclosure, did you buy it as a reptile enclosure or has it been repurposed? 

Maybe some more furnishings and hides it's very open atm.


----------



## snakegirlie (Mar 30, 2016)

Burgo89 said:


> Very nice enclosure, did you buy it as a reptile enclosure or has it been repurposed?
> 
> Maybe some more furnishings and hides it's very open atm.



I got it made by a guy who makes bird aviaries. And there will be more hides exc. to put in it just need to go get some. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (Mar 30, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Maybe the jags might 'chill' outside:lol:
> 
> For jungle jags (they look like jungle jags) I would have a bit of supplementary heating (just a single ceramic bulb or heat mat with hide on top) but that's JMo



Yep they are jungle jags  and I will see how they go without the extra heat first. 
Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 30, 2016)

Very nice enclosure and the jags inside match it. I would love another outdoor enclosure for my animals to get some more out n about time...


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 30, 2016)

They should be fine outside as long as they've got a nice north-facing exposure and get winter sun, especially in the mornings for a few hours, when they are likely to come out and bask. Just for the time being, I'd put even a few cardboard boxes with access holes in them for shelter in case you get a few cold or cool nights, especially if they're exposed to wind. Make sure their shelters are draught-free, well insulated and not too big - they tend to hide away in fairly tight spaces to conserve the heat they gain from basking on winter days. Try not to handle them at all during the winter - this is a time of reduced immunity and low activity, and they MUST be allowed to make their own choices with regard to thermoregulation if you have no artificial heat source. They bask, then curl up tightly in their shelter to conserve heat while they are still warm - if you force them to move around, they lose the heat and will be vulnerable to RI and stomatitis (mouth-rot). Given good conditions outdoors, I think they will be far healthier in the long-run than shut up in a wooden box for a couple of decades.

I would continue to offer food until it is refused, and once refused, then handling ceases until the weather warms up and they've had their first couple of feeds later in the spring. They should signal their hunger by adopting the typical ambush pose on the first warm evenings, but don't be concerned if a male refuses food until close to the end of the year. Do you know the sexes? Two boys together is probably not a good idea...

The enclosure looks great, if it were mine I'd be inclined to get a roller and paint the wire a dark green or black, so that it becomes far less intrusive visually. You could carefully mask off the framing to keep the paint where you want it and maintain the extremely neat finish it already has.

Good luck, Jamie


----------



## snakegirlie (Mar 30, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> They should be fine outside as long as they've got a nice north-facing exposure and get winter sun, especially in the mornings for a few hours, when they are likely to come out and bask. Just for the time being, I'd put even a few cardboard boxes with access holes in them for shelter in case you get a few cold or cool nights, especially if they're exposed to wind. Make sure their shelters are draught-free, well insulated and not too big - they tend to hide away in fairly tight spaces to conserve the heat they gain from basking on winter days. Try not to handle them at all during the winter - this is a time of reduced immunity and low activity, and they MUST be allowed to make their own choices with regard to thermoregulation if you have no artificial heat source. They bask, then curl up tightly in their shelter to conserve heat while they are still warm - if you force them to move around, they lose the heat and will be vulnerable to RI and stomatitis (mouth-rot). Given good conditions outdoors, I think they will be far healthier in the long-run than shut up in a wooden box for a couple of decades.
> 
> I would continue to offer food until it is refused, and once refused, then handling ceases until the weather warms up and they've had their first couple of feeds later in the spring. They should signal their hunger by adopting the typical ambush pose on the first warm evenings, but don't be concerned if a male refuses food until close to the end of the year. Do you know the sexes? Two boys together is probably not a good idea...
> 
> ...



Thank you for all this information. They are positioned where they get the sun in the morning then they are shaded during the heat of the day. I am planing on getting some wooden hide boxes for them to curl up in and keep warm during winter. I also had no plans do disturb them during winter so they can just do there own thing. And one is a male and the other is a female. 

Thanks again for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful looking snakes you have....just wondering though, I know people advise against putting shadecloth or similar in enclosures because the snakes can rub their face/nose raw, would this be the same?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm definitely cautious about recommending mesh in enclosures, but any hazard seems to be related to the size of the enclosure, and usually aviaries don't cause a problem. Using mesh for air vents or lids in solid-walled enclosures seems to make the mesh a focus for escape, thus the nose-rubbing problem in a confined space.

Back to snakegirlie - I was suggesting using cardboard boxes for the short-term until you get your permanent hides, just so the newly exposed snakes don't risk RI from being exposed to cool nights or cold winds until they're fully acclimatised - just a temporary safety measure. It wouldn't hurt to have something like a roll-down curtain on the sides to keep out the colder winds of winter, especially while they are getting used to their new environment.

Jamie


----------



## snakegirlie (Mar 30, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Back to snakegirlie - I was suggesting using cardboard boxes for the short-term until you get your permanent hides, just so the newly exposed snakes don't risk RI from being exposed to cool nights or cold winds until they're fully acclimatised - just a temporary safety measure. It wouldn't hurt to have something like a roll-down curtain on the sides to keep out the colder winds of winter, especially while they are getting used to their new environment.
> 
> Jamie



Yeah ok that sounds like a good plan I will put some boxes in there for them. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alterego (Apr 1, 2016)

sorry to hijack the thread but does anybody have pictures of what suitable avairies for pythons would look like? Love the new home by the way!!


----------

